# Small Concrete removal project



## FlyAU98 (Dec 12, 2016)

I'm looking for someone to remove a small concrete ramp that was built for access to a doggie door.

The ramp is 29" wide, 38" long and 12.5" tall at the top...

Its poured concrete, I don't think there is any rebar in it, but I'm not sure.

The cement pad was poured around it after it was built.


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Where are you located?


----------



## FlyAU98 (Dec 12, 2016)

The Hired Hand said:


> Where are you located?


Garçon Point near I-10 (Milton/Bagdad)


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Buy a mouth guard and rent a jackhammer for half a day and knock it out.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

They make fairly decent electric jackhammers that should do the job. I figure 5 80 lb sacks of sacrete to fill in the hole. To match the patio. just looking at the picture. I figure it's 36" wide & long to be on the safe side. Thats 9 sq/ft x 4" (.33) deep = 3 cubic/ft. Ea bag of sacrete is 2/3 a cubic /ft divide 3x.67 is 4.5 bags.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Aww come on guys, just use a sledge hammer and take the pieces out in the bay, maybe drop it against a bridge piling for your very own fish reef. 
By the way, how much does it pay for the removal?


----------



## The Hired Hand (Jun 27, 2016)

Call me if it is not a have to have done yesterday thing


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

+1 for sledgehammer.
If you are healthy and can swing a full sized sledge like you mean it - that thing will crumble.
Best trick for breaking concrete - create hollow space under it by digging or washing out some dirt. The dirt absorbs a lot of the force from the hammer blows.... without it - you can break 5-6" thick concrete slabs with a hammer.
Make sure to wear safety glasses!!!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Your not going to bust 12" thick factory concrete at the door with a sledge hammer. If you did manage to bust it which I doubt. concrete weighs 150lbs per cubic/ft. you got to remove it.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

stc1993 said:


> Your not going to bust 12" thick factory concrete at the door with a sledge hammer. If you did manage to bust it which I doubt. concrete weighs 150lbs per cubic/ft. you got to remove it.


Nothing "Factory" about that job. Look at all the honeycomb (air bubbles) in the bottom of it.
I do love it though when people dont take good advise ... makes me lots of money:thumbup:.
I usually just smile at people like you - and pick up the sledge to show them how wrong they are.
The pic is a 6" to 8" thick sidewalk I busted out by hand on one of by jobs....so I do know a bit about the subject. I dont know why it was so thick!
Sure- a jackhammer is nice - but sometimes its faster with the sledge.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> Nothing "Factory" about that job. Look at all the honeycomb (air bubbles) in the bottom of it.
> I do love it though when people dont take good advise ... makes me lots of money.
> I usually just smile at people like you - and pick up the sledge to show them how wrong they are.
> The pic is a 6" to 8" thick sidewalk I busted out by hand on one of by jobs....so I do know a bit about the subject. I dont know why it was so thick!
> Sure- a jackhammer is nice - but sometimes its faster with the sledge.


Big sledge one hour to seperate it from wall wear eye protection.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## FlyAU98 (Dec 12, 2016)

The Hired Hand said:


> Call me if it is not a have to have done yesterday thing


No hurry at all...I'll call you once I hear back from the Dexpan folks.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I didn't read the post as "How Do I Remove it", I read it as "Looking for someone to remove it"............................Ya bunch of Chest Pounders...:whistling:


----------



## FlyAU98 (Dec 12, 2016)

Snagged Line said:


> I didn't read the post as "How Do I Remove it", I read it as "Looking for someone to remove it"............................Ya bunch of Chest Pounders...:whistling:


It didn't say it...you are right. But perhaps it was a little bit of both. Its something I probably don't 'want' to do, and should be easy work for someone with the right tools. 

So for the right price...I don't want to...for the wrong price, I do  Because I either have to rent the tools, or go the sledgehammer route.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

FlyAU98 said:


> It didn't say it...you are right. But perhaps it was a little bit of both. Its something I probably don't 'want' to do, and should be easy work for someone with the right tools.
> 
> So for the right price...I don't want to...for the wrong price, I do  Because I either have to rent the tools, or go the sledgehammer route.




That should be a "Who wants Burgers and beers post"....... It would already be gone...lol


----------

